# Pa. Hunter Shoots White Bear



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071120/ap_on_fe_st/odd_albino_bear;_ylt=AgqzRygce6O.aq458N_wiXMZ.3QA

This really makes me mad....Is it even legal to shoot a bear that size?? I'm not a hunter, so somebody please fill me in.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

If its a "rare albino black bear cub" why would someone shoot it considering is _rare_. i think that person should go to jail or something.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont know for sure, but I would imagine that since it IS still a black bear and not a different species of bear, it is not illegal. No different than an albino human in terms of species. Still a black bear, just with the albino trait.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Its also a cub. 
Some states have restrictions on killing black bear cubs but I'm not sure about PA.
Obviously if it was illegal, it probably wouldnt be making headline news without the hunters being in trouble.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

The cub aspect is sad but I've never been a fan of people hunting predators in the first place. The only reason we have to kill so many deer a year around where i live is because all the wolfs and bears were already killed. Hunters often say they do it because they are fans of the wildlife they hunt but they always strive for the biggest buck but wouldn't it be better to leave the best alfa males to breed and continue there strong genes?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't personally like hunting to begin with, but I also don't value an animal more because it's "white." 
Sad that it's a cub...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

whoo boy, here we go again ... 
Let me put in perspective and it's part of reality whether you like it or not :

Hunting = population control.

Granted, this is about the "white" bear cub (aka: albino due to pigment in the genes) that was accidently shot. If you re-read the article, the hunter thought it was a coyote - NOT a bear ! So with this in mind - it was never his intention to shoot the bear to begin with. Weather can play a major factor (ie : fog, mist, light rain, etc ...) in what he sees in the woods/fields depending how far away he saw his intended target.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

one thing you also have to realize is being how it was albino it most likely wouldn't have survived in the wild in the first pace.
it sticks out to much and would be killed by something shortly.

so if a person really really wanted to justify it he in one way possibly saved it a painful death etc.

not saying I am just that you can if you wanted to.

sad that it was a cub although


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

The thing that gets me mad is this is making news, while, for example, a black cub killed wouldnt get any. Its wrong to kill a bear, and it doesn't make it morally better to kill a black one more then a white one. They feel the same pain, they think the same, they are the same.

I seriously doubt he thought it was a coyote, who ever would would have to be pretty stupid. He is probably just trying to cover his butt.

Also, if it became and adult, it would have no more issues surviving then a black one, since theres nothing that hunts full grown black bears other then grizzlies (very odd...and they probably don't live in that area) and humans.

Matt


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Cory Lover said:


> I seriously doubt he thought it was a coyote, who ever would would have to be pretty stupid. He is probably just trying to cover his butt.



Oh please ! Spare me ....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Spare you from what?
This idiot broke the Cardinal rule of hunting; "always be sure of your target." This moron could have just as easily shot a human with such reckless behavior.
So, which is it? Did he shoot a white cub and then lie about it once the heat was on, or did he shoot at something without knowing what it was? Either way, maybe he should take up a different hobby.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with that 100% TOS


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Ice said:


> Oh please ! Spare me ....


What do you mean Ice?

Like TOS said, if the guy can't tell what he is shooting at, he shouldn't be hunting at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Coyotes aren't white...they are a brownigh grey color...So, even if he did think it was a coyote, it would have been a white coyote..which would be the same as shooting a white bear...kinda...

Coyotes are small, and very lean and slender, bears on the other hand are larger, even tho this one was a cub, they are alot bulkier, don;t have the tail, etc....I just don't see how you can mistake a coyote for a bear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

hmmm a legally blind hunter who forgot his glasses maybe? wouldnt surprize me LOL


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> Coyotes aren't white...they are a brownigh grey color...So, even if he did think it was a coyote, it would have been a white coyote..which would be the same as shooting a white bear...kinda...
> 
> Coyotes are small, and very lean and slender, bears on the other hand are larger, even tho this one was a cub, they are alot bulkier, don;t have the tail, etc....I just don't see how you can mistake a coyote for a bear.


Unless the hunter saw it in high grass fields - you can easily make a mistake. If you go back and read the related articles on the hunting season, they had rain which most likely fog comes into play that can play tricks on your eyes when you're hunting - especially in distances of 100 yds or so.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

All of which brings us back to what TOS said..."If you don't know for certain what you are aiming at....DON"T SHOOT"......fog, rain, trees, etc only compound the issue and reinforce the idea that you should not shoot at something unless you are certain of the target..................and IMO....don't shoot it if you aren't gonna eat it!


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Ice said:


> Unless the hunter saw it in high grass fields - you can easily make a mistake. If you go back and read the related articles on the hunting season, they had rain which most likely fog comes into play that can play tricks on your eyes when you're hunting - especially in distances of 100 yds or so.


If its foggy....or its high grass...whatever......do not shoot at something you are not sure of what it is.

I've seen coyotes and many bears, and its very easy to tell them apart, even a city person could.

CL


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Blah.
I understand that hunting does help out, but other than that, it's not something I generally like in general. Reason why I didn't go on some rant about it


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

To piggyback on TOS most all of us that use firearms have had training in one way or another, for the younger < /=40 had firearms safety classes to get our first hunting license those older may not have had the classes but you got he pop on the back of the head and the "dammit boy, I told you to ... insert whatever you screwed up on here". I had the pleasure of both and bonus plan of getting uncle sugar's take on it as well. ALL have a resounding theme I'll relay to you all now, these are what's called the 10 commandments of shooting they vary in order and wording depending on where you look but if you go through the training or google it they're all there:

1. Control the direction of the firearm’s muzzle. Keep the safety on and fingers off the trigger at all times until ready to shoot.

2. Identify the target and what is beyond it before shooting. Know the identifying features of the game hunted and be absolutely certain that what you are aiming at is that game.

3. Treat every firearm as if it is loaded.

4. Be sure the barrel and action are clear of obstructions and that only the proper size of ammunition is used in the firearm.

5. Always unload a firearm when it is not in use, leave the actions open, carry empty firearms in a case to and from shooting areas.

6. Never aim a firearm at anything that you do not intend to shoot. Avoid all horseplay with a firearm.

7. Never climb a tree or fence, or jump a ditch or log, with a loaded firearm. Never pull a firearm towards you by the muzzle.

8. Never shoot a bullet at a flat, hard surface or at water. Make sure backstops are adequate during target practice.

9. Store firearms and ammunition separately and beyond the reach of children and careless adults.

10. Avoid all alcoholic beverages and drugs before and during shooting.

If I could draw your attention for a moment (if you've bothered to read this far) to #2 not only is it vitally important to unquestionably identify your intended target, it's equally important to know what's behind your target along the bullets path.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Ive never used a firearm and i knew those rules or whatever you want to call them. they are all based on common sense.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Ice Prince said:


> Ive never used a firearm and i knew those rules or whatever you want to call them. they are all based on common sense.



yes ... you would think that identifying your target would be common sense. My point exactly.

along with the rest of them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

ABout the common sense thing...In case you haven't noticed, ALOT of people don't have any common sense.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is sad, and I agree, don't shoot what you can't see is a good policy. It could be a person, who knows.


----------

